
8 Tips to Writing Great Personal Thank You Notes - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/content/view/146/106/
======
floozyspeak
Step 0, actually write them.. i dunno how many people i know that don't even
think about writing personal thank you's. Plus make them inventive. If yer
gonna make an impression of thanks, have fun with it.

------
phony_identity
lame

